# Panda and Target Need a New Home!



## TuxieMom (Feb 19, 2007)

Two female cats (sisters) born 7/10/00 need new home. Must go together as they've never been apart and are best friends. No health problems, both spayed. Very healthy. Panda is a big purrer and loves being held and cuddled and pet. Target loves being held and giving "head-butts". Both are INDOOR ONLY. They love to get treats and love chasing eachother around and playing. They are located in Connecticut. Target is camera shy..sorry about the bad pic! Both are B&W, cow-kitties.

Panda:












Target:


----------

